# how much doe sit cost to replace a rear hub?



## mcko (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a line on a powertap. I have a set of AC sprint 350's, I am just anxious to know what the cost is going to be before I just call my lbs tomorrow. So how much to replace that rear hub on average? DO I need new spokes as well?
thanks,
Mcko


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*my guess*



mcko said:


> I have a line on a powertap. I have a set of AC sprint 350's, I am just anxious to know what the cost is going to be before I just call my lbs tomorrow. So how much to replace that rear hub on average? DO I need new spokes as well?
> thanks,
> Mcko


The last time I got a wheel re-built it was about $45 labor plus spokes. Its doubtful that you'll be able to reuse the spokes (due to length) but even if you could its inadvisable and they are not expensive. It recent years its gotten tougher to find shops that build wheels. Most would rather just sell a pre-bult wheel. You could also take a try at building your own wheel. With some patience and a decent book its not that hard.


----------



## mcko (Feb 1, 2008)

so to replace with sapim cx ray spokes about 150$? I hope my boke store will do it!


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

it also depends if the builder can get your old rim with new spokes and new hub to be true and also have equal tension balance.

A lot of the times the rim becomes horribly warped when you release tension by cutting the old spokes away. I cracked one when I tried to repair a friend's wheel when his hub failed because the hub shell cracked.

Best bet is to build an entire new wheel. It won't cost that much mroe anyways. A top end aluminum rim (I think you can buy american classic 350 sprint rims from american classic) for under 100 bucks. Usually around the 75 mark for open pros with ceramic braking surface.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Checking my receipts (2004)

Spokes (32 DT) $24.00
Labor $30


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

Can you buy sprint 350 rims from American Classics? why would any one buy their wheels if i can get the rims.


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

Figure on anywhere from $0.50 to $1.00 for each spoke and nipple, if you don't get too carried away. Plus about $45 to $75 to build it up. 

At this point, you might as well get a new rim, which will only set you back $50 to $75, again as long as you don't get carried away. Then you will have your old wheel to use as a back-up/spare.


----------

